# Bipolar/Mental illness and painful stomach issues



## Dreyfuss1959 (Feb 6, 2016)

Can others describe any link between mental illness and severe stomach/digestive issues? I am suffering. Any help or advice would be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

what do you mean "describe"? In the "show me literature" sense or the "how do you experience it" sense?


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

There is a brain gut connection.


----------



## jrebidue (Feb 11, 2016)

I have bipolar disorder and IBS. I read that there is a 26% co-morbidity in people with bipolar and IBS so there is a connection.


----------



## katrin-ru (Mar 24, 2016)

Depression probably causes changes in the areas of the brain that control mood. Nerve cells may be functioning poorly in certain zones of the brain.
Communication between nerve cells or nerve circuits can make it harder for a person to regulate mood. These problems may be affected negatively by hormones. An individual's life experience plays an essential role in these biological processes.http://undepress.net/what-is-situational-depression-causes-symptoms-treatment/


----------

